# Anyone bought a new washing machine in Spain?



## Alcalaina

It looks like our washing machine is about to give up the ghost. We bought it with all the other house contents 6 years ago and it was ancient then, we've had it repaired twice with improvised parts, but nothing lasts for ever ...

Has anyone bought a new one here? We need them to deliver it, carry it up two flights of stairs to the laundry room, then take away the old one - is this likely to be a problem?

Any tips on cheap reliable brands?


----------



## DunWorkin

We bought ours from a small local electrical shop. They delivered it and installed it for no extra charge. The make is Beko and we have had it 7 years without problem.

All our other kitchen equipment is Teka. We have found their service excellent when anything has needed attantion.

I think local independent shops might be a little more expensive but we have been impressed by the service.


----------



## xabiaxica

Alcalaina said:


> It looks like our washing machine is about to give up the ghost. We bought it with all the other house contents 6 years ago and it was ancient then, we've had it repaired twice with improvised parts, but nothing lasts for ever ...
> 
> Has anyone bought a new one here? We need them to deliver it, carry it up two flights of stairs to the laundry room, then take away the old one - is this likely to be a problem?
> 
> Any tips on cheap reliable brands?


we have a new Indesit IWE6125 - it's brilliant - has a 15 min cycle if things just need a freshen up, 3 spin speeds & takes 6kg!


we didn't buy it - the owners of the flat did - but I would definitely buy one myself if I had to

delivery guys usually do deliver & take the old one away don't they??


----------



## Alcalaina

DunWorkin said:


> We bought ours from a small local electrical shop. They delivered it and installed it for no extra charge. The make is Beko and we have had it 7 years without problem.
> 
> All our other kitchen equipment is Teka. We have found their service excellent when anything has needed attantion.
> 
> I think local independent shops might be a little more expensive but we have been impressed by the service.


Glad you said that, I want to buy it locally but OH wants to go to the big stores, the nearest of which is 50 km away!


----------



## JoCatalunya

Don't buy anything electrical from Carrefour, their after service is appalling. I bought a brand new fridge freezer from them and to cut a very long story short I had to denuncia them before they would replace it even though it was faulty from word go.

I now buy from a small independant retailer whose prices whilst slightly higher than the likes of Carrefour actually give a damn about customer satisfaction.

So big is not better in my opinion, think small.


----------



## donz

is it Beko in the UK who are having issues with their appliances going up in flames??

I have bught a new washing machine here - I bought from El Corte INgles - they had a very good Jan sale on and I wanted a good model so I bought a decent Bosch

ECI's after service is excellent and their delivery is very good too. I live in the campo and they delivered to me - I mean LITERALLY on the side of a mountain up a dirt track.

Wortens did have a residents offer on where you got a fair bit off the RRP if you had an appliance to exchange.

I tend to agree however that smaller shops have excellent 1 on 1 service if you know what model you want and they can offer it to you - just need better Spanish than I have


----------



## Pesky Wesky

`We buy nearly all of our electrical stuff from the local branch of "Expert" 'cos we found that going to the big stores wasn't worth the time nor money, and it's much more difficult should anything go wrong as they are far away.
We have bought several things made by Fagor which we have found have basic simple programmes that is all we basic, simple folk can handle, or need. Also we like the fact that they are made by a Basque cooperative with OH being from there.
I've never heard of Beko, but I have heard that Carrefour is terrible from more than one person...


----------



## Trubrit

I bought everything from Worton and they are a fiasco, they lie about delivery, never answer emails (I sent 20 and never had a reply) I eventually got delivery after 3 weeks but I will never use them again.


----------



## Alcalaina

Sorted - we walked up to the local _Electrodomesticos_, found they had a sale on, bought an LG model for an extremely reasonable price, and they are delivering it tomorrow morning (no charge). 

For a small _propina _they will take the old one down to the garage and we just get the Ayuntamiento to come and collect it.

Two year guarantee from the shop and 10 year warranty on the motor.

If only everything in life were that simple 

Thanks for the advice everyone.


----------



## xabiaxica

donz said:


> is it Beko in the UK who are having issues with their appliances going up in flames??


apparently so BBC News - Beko fridge-freezer fires began four years ago


----------



## 90199

We have an Edesa Practica top loader, bought it from a local shop about 10 years ago and it is still going strong


----------



## Alcalaina

Trubrit said:


> I bought everything from Worton and they are a fiasco, they lie about delivery, never answer emails (I sent 20 and never had a reply) I eventually got delivery after 3 weeks but I will never use them again.


Interesting. The LG model we just bought in the village shop is on sale in Worten at €25 more than we paid for it!

The delivery guys arrived right on time this morning, installed it for us and we've just done the first wash. It is eerily quiet - but it plays a little tune so you know when it's finished!


----------



## 90199

Alcalaina said:


> Interesting. The LG model we just bought in the village shop is on sale in Worten at €25 more than we paid for it!
> 
> The delivery guys arrived right on time this morning, installed it for us and we've just done the first wash. It is eerily quiet - *but it plays a little tune *so you know when it's finished!


It is a washing machine?


----------



## xabiaxica

Hepa said:


> It is a washing machine?


mine does that too

only once though - the tumble dryer however keeps playing a tune over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over


----------



## djfwells

Alcalaina said:


> It looks like our washing machine is about to give up the ghost. We bought it with all the other house contents 6 years ago and it was ancient then, we've had it repaired twice with improvised parts, but nothing lasts for ever ...
> 
> Has anyone bought a new one here? We need them to deliver it, carry it up two flights of stairs to the laundry room, then take away the old one - is this likely to be a problem?
> 
> Any tips on cheap reliable brands?


Eroski sorted me out a couple of weeks ago. After going through 3 quality washing machines in 7 years I now only buy cheap and cheerful. Cheapest around, free delivery, free instalation, took the old one away.


----------



## Alcalaina

djfwells said:


> Eroski sorted me out a couple of weeks ago. After going through 3 quality washing machines in 7 years I now only buy cheap and cheerful. Cheapest around, free delivery, free instalation, took the old one away.


Yes, I used to find that in the UK with vacuum cleaners. Having three furry cats I splashed out on a really expensive fancy job with a pet hair attachment, which kept jamming - it turned out cheaper to get a basic £50 one from Argos and replace it every couple of years.


----------



## VFR

It often puzzles me why so many buy a front loader here in Spain when so many of us have a utility room.
We bought a top loading Daewoo DWF-200MPS silver Reparatii masini de spalat / Service Bucuresti Ilfov , Giurgiu. Piese de schimb / Washers, Washing Machines Daewoo like this one a good few years back & in this format (unlike a front loader) can be stopped/load altered/added to etc etc at any time while washing.
The drum of course also sits in the correct postion, that is directly over the top of the bearing that avoids the front loaders biggest cause of failure.

BTW cheap vacum cleaners are just that ....... cheap, and as such will pump out of the air exhaust a good deal of what it sucks in the front end.
Miele are the best by a country mile (IMO)


----------



## Alcalaina

playamonte said:


> It often puzzles me why so many buy a front loader here in Spain when so many of us have a utility room.
> We bought a top loading Daewoo DWF-200MPS silver Reparatii masini de spalat / Service Bucuresti Ilfov , Giurgiu. Piese de schimb / Washers, Washing Machines Daewoo like this one a good few years back & in this format (unlike a front loader) can be stopped/load altered/added to etc etc at any time while washing.
> The drum of course also sits in the correct postion, that is directly over the top of the bearing that avoids the front loaders biggest cause of failure.
> 
> BTW cheap vacum cleaners are just that ....... cheap, and as such will pump out of the air exhaust a good deal of what it sucks in the front end.
> Miele are the best by a country mile (IMO)


I did my back in once getting stuff out of a top loader ...  I like my new LG, direct drive and only 45 cm wide instead of the usual 60 so much neater as it is flush with the sink.

Funny, it was a Miele that I spent a fortune on when we had the cats, and had to take it back in the end after having it repaired twice. I've got one of these now for our winter rugs and it's fine, very light (mind you we only have one cat left and she's lost most of her fur in the heat).


----------



## gus-lopez

Alcalaina said:


> I did my back in once getting stuff out of a top loader


You're not meant to lift it out of a top -loader but take it out piece by piece & straight through the mangle !


----------



## Alcalaina

gus-lopez said:


> You're not meant to lift it out of a top -loader but take it out piece by piece & straight through the mangle !


It was a bedspread - piece by piece would have been a bit destructive. And who needs mangles when you have a1000 rpm spin cycle?


----------



## JoCatalunya

I have both a twin tub and an automatic and find them both good in their own rights. On some days I run the two together, which means I get more washing done using the same amount of power it takes to run one (gennie) and of course the minumum amount of water. Now before one of you goes and says a twin tub uses more than an automatic, yes it can, that is if you don't use the water for more than one load.  I hear you cry, but think about it, how often are your clothes so filthy that they mucky the water? Not often I would venture, I guess my frugal ways are down to having to have my water delivered in a truck. Whatever the reason, I am happy with what I have got, though I have to admit, sticking a load in the automatic is far easier than standing and doing a wash in my twin tub. But needs must as they say.


----------

